
Ask HN: What book would you recommend for learning basic database theory? - alphanumeric0
I want to have a better understanding of things like:<p>* CAP theorem
* ACID or BASE (and the pros and cons of each) 
* some commonly used data structures &#x2F; algorithms a database system uses under the hood
* graph databases
* relational database normalization<p>..and related concepts.
======
brudgers
_Database Systems, The Complete Book_ , any old edition is good enough and
will be cheap.

It won't cover all those topics you mention. It will provide the background
for understanding them because they all stand in relation to relational
databases...you know, the basic theory you mentioned will give you the
_vocabulary_ to understand what people are talking about and some background
toward understanding the advantages/tradeoffs of non-relational models like
graph databases.

The other resource is _The Red Book_. It's free and online. But...though it
covers current trends, most of the papers it contains tend to assume that the
reader understands the relational model.

~~~
alphanumeric0
Thank you!

------
Davidbrcz
Just Google up database theory. You'll find a lot of lecture material about it
with often references books.

